# جهاز التعقيم بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية :مساعدة



## mayamomo (27 نوفمبر 2006)

÷ل تستطيعون الإفادة في البحث عن أجهزة التعقيم بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية و ما هي استخداماته:18: :87:


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (28 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،،


أجهزة التعقيم بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية UV 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مبدأ عمل أجهزة التعقيم بالأشعة: 

يعمل الجهاز على مبدأ التعقيم بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية Ultra Violet 

حيث يوجد داخل الجهاز لمبة تقوم باصدار هذه الأشعة التي تخترق 

الكائنات الحية الموجودة في الماء و هذه الأشعة تؤثر في الحوامض 

النووية و في المكونات الحية داخل خلية الجراثيم و الفيروسات 

الموجودة في الماء، و تدمر قابلية الخلية للتكاثر و هذا ما يجعل هذه 

الخلاياعديمة الفعالية و التأثير. 

إن فاعلية أجهزة التعقيم بالأشعة تعتمد على عدة أمور أهمها: 

1 - مواصفات الماء الداخل للجهاز. 

2 - كثافة و شدة الأشعة فوق البنفسجية. 

3 - زمن تعرض الماء للأشعة. 

ميزات استخدام أجهزة التعقيم بالأشعة: 

1 - الأشعة فوق البنفسجية تقضي على غالبية الفيروسات، الجراثيم، الديدان بنسبة 99.9 % 

(Bacterias, Viruses, Spores, Cysts... etc) 

2 - التعقيم بالأشعة طريقة فيزيائية و ليست كيميائية فلا حاجة لاستخدام مضخات حقن الكيماويات و لا لشراء أو تخزين 

الكيماويات (مثل الكلور). 

3 - لا يؤثر التعقيم بالأشعة في كيميائية الماء و بالتالي لا توجد آثار جانبية مثل الآثار التي تنجم عن إضافة الكلور من 

طعم غير مستساغ و آثار جانبية على جسم الانسان. 

4 - الكلفة التشغيلية منخفضة مقارنة مع استخدام المعقمات الكيماوية. 

5 - عند استخدام كيماويات التعقيم فيجب أن يكون هناك زمن تماس لهذه الكيماويات مع الماء حتى يصبح التعقيم فعالا، 

أما في أجهزة التعقيم بالأشعة فيمكن استخدام الماء فورا دون انتظار 
مواصفات أجهزة التعقيم بالأشعة: 

أجهزة PUREX: 

هي عبارة عن محطة صغيرة تقوم بتعقيم و فلترة الماء و إزالة الشوائب و الكلور 

و الطعم و الرائحة من الماء. يستخدم هذا الجهاز بشكل فعاال في المنازل و الفيلات 

و المطاعم و الشركات لأغراض الشرب و غيرها. 

تبلغ غزارة الجهاز الأعظمية: 1200 لتر / ساعة، و هو يتألف من: 

1 - فلتر إزالة الشوائب بدقة 5 ميكرون. 

2 - فتل كربوني يزيل الكلور و الطعم و الرائحة و المواد العضوية من الماء. 

3 - لمبة التعقيم بالأشعة مزودة بزجاجة من الكوارتز و جهاز تحكم كهربائي 

أجهزة PURFECT: 

أجهزة تعقيم بالأشعة مصنوعة من الستانلس ستيل 304 أو 316 و لها زجاجة 

من الكوارتز العالي الجودة و النقي و الذي يسمح بمرور ممتاز للأشعة من 

خلاله، و يلحق بالجهاز Ballast للتحكم بتشغيل الجهاز 

غزارة هذه الأجهزة: من 200 لتر / ساعة حتى 5.4 م3 / ساعة 



*منقول من كيمياء العرب*


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (28 نوفمبر 2006)

افادك الله 
انا تعاملت مع جهاز ال uv 
ولكن ليست في عملية التعقيم 
قد تكون مماثله 
وذلك بوحدة تنقية المياه بوحدة غسيل الكلي 
حيث يكون جهاز ال uv
اخر مرحله لمرحلة تنقية المياه 
حيث تقوم اللمبه المصدرة للاشعه الفوق بنفسجية 
باصدار اشعتها علي ماسورة المياه 
فتنقي المياه من الميكروبات والكائنات الحية الصغيرة 
ولو امكن ان احد الزملاء لديه صورة لجهاز التعميق باالاشعه الفوق بنفسجيه يعرضها علينا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mayamomo (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً جداً على معلوماتك و لكنني أحتاج إلى التعقيم في مجال الطبي مثل تعقيم غرف المشافي أو الأجهزة الطبية بهذه الأشعة


----------



## tamer123 (31 يناير 2009)

*تحويل نظام الكلور الى uv*

السلام عليكم
اسشارة عن uv
عندى أحواض لمياه الرى مستخلصة من مياه الصرف وبعد الفلترة تعالج المياه بالكلور
السؤال كيف يمكن تحويل عملية التنقية وقتل الكائنات المجهرية من نظام الكلور الى uv
uv
وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 فبراير 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=66766&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%D4%DA%C9+%C7%E1%C8%E4%DD%D3%CC%ED%C9

تعقيم المياه مشروع صغير .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 فبراير 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=66766&highlight=%C7%E1%C7%D4%DA%C9+%C7%E1%C8%E4%DD%D3%CC%ED%C9

تعقيم المياه مشروع صغير .

البغدادي


----------



## bassel hatem (1 فبراير 2009)

والله موضوع شيق جدا جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## abusimbel (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اسف فى التاخير فى الرد عليكم ولاكن يمكن الرجوع الى موقعنا للتعرف على الجهاز الذى ترغب فيه علاوه على اننى سوف ازيدك بالمعلومات فيما بعد
http://www.abusimbelmedical.com/


----------



## الطحان3 (25 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات .ولكن عندى سؤال : بعض الناس يقولون أن وحدة uv تسبب أمراض سرطانيه أفيدونا فى ذلك أكرمكم الله


----------



## ahmadba (26 مارس 2010)

نفس المبدا التعقيم يتم للجراثيم سواء اكانت بالماء او الهواء
اي تستخدم لمبات uv ضمن غرف العمليات واي مكان اخر يحتمل تواجد الجراثيم به كالمخابر
وعلى ما اذكر ان الاشعة فةق البنفسجية ممكن تكون مسرطنة و تؤثر على العين ان تم النظر لها بشكل مباشر لفترة زمنية معينة


----------



## abusimbel (12 يوليو 2011)

انا اسف فى التاخير فى الرد عليكم
نعم التعرض المباشر للاشعه فوق البنفسجيه يجب سرطان فى الجلد هذا صحيح ولاكن تعقيم الهواء داخل غرف العمليات والمستشفيات لها انظمة كثير جدا لذلك ايهب بكل زميل يتحدث عن الاشعه فوق البنفسجيه ان ينتبه ان الفكره ليست فكرة وجود لمبة اشعه فوق البنفسجيه وهى سوف تقوم بعمل كل شى هذا غير صحيح لذلك يجب السؤال حيث انه هذا الموضوع فى غاية الخطورة وخصوصا اذا تحدث بدون معلومات موثقه


----------

